# Anyone work on docks or marinas?



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Was curious about getting some material prices for a future job, needing some prices on 2 1/2" hoses and clamps, pref in so cal.


----------



## CoralRockPlumb (Jun 1, 2012)

used to work for all miami dade marinas, the hoses have to be ordered for length and the factory adds the steel clamps for the male and female adapters. all galvanized was changed to stainless steel including the ball valves. Tie all of your wrenches to your wrist, i lost some good ones in the water.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Lots of stuff like that in the oil patch. I have a tool somewhere that puts those bands on. Can't remember the name, handy as hell though. 
Biggest hose I worked with was 4", cut it with a Milwaukee band saw. Beat the camlocks in with a rubber mallet.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if these are the same hoses they use in dairies and the like? Where is everybody buying these from?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

It's called a Band-it tool.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

They do make food grade hoses.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I've done a lot of houseboats over the years. A lot.

I cannot stress this enough. Install backwater valves.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Any decent hose shop should have all that stuff. Don't know where you are but I know Hose Man and Hueneme supply have that stuff in stock. Hueneme supply will also have the stainless.


----------

